# connection question



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I am trying to build both a 4 lane road course and a drag strip. I am using Tomy track. Is there a track that seperates easly like the old aurora track. What I was wanting to do is have 2 lanes seperate just before a turn and then I could just add the rest of the straight track for the drag strip and prop up the turn. Do you guys have any ideas? This rookie may be getting in over his head with this project.!!!!!


----------



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

At the point that you want to add the track to complete the drag strip, I would leave the connection on the road track unsoldered, unglued, and un spackeld. This will leave you an easy connection to disconnect and connect. I believe that if you mix track from different manufacturers you will find that the rail heights will be different, which could create a problem with tire sizes for the drag cars.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks, I did not even think of different rail heights.


----------

